# Squirrl dog



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I would like to get a squirrel dog as here in Mo where I am at there is a lot of them I have a lot of places to hunt and at the age of 59 I think it would be fun. I have friends that have hunting dogs and have hunted ***** with them a few times. I would like an adult dog and also the proper imformation needed for the care and keep of the dog. Is a Cur a good choice? Just tell me how it is!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

a cur or a feist would do the trick. just look em up on the computer. There are a few pages out there that tell you about the breed. as to where to pick one up is your guess. I could have helped you out a few months ago, but my buddy already got rid of all of his pups.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36407


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Saw this very thing on the outdoor channel this afternoon. They were using one of those australian sheep dogs to circle the tree to get the squirrel to move around the tree to present a shot and then when the squirrel fell it went in with it's quick jaws to finish the job when needed.

pretty cool!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

any and every dog can be agood squirell dog I would go to the pound and pick up a dog that needed a home.

Athletic small dogs with terrier in them are best.

The next step after teaching it basic obedience come sit ect is to go to park and sit quietly with the dog on a leash when park squirells get close the dog will watch intently let her chase them up the nearest tree, which she will do with gusto. Go to the tree and talk her up with atta girls in and excited voice

After a few times of this start taking her into the woods at daybreak and do the same thing there on wild squirells, thats all it takes.

the best way to intro a squirell dog to the gun is to buy a real hi powered RWS pellet rifle and shoot the first few with it so she learns that when you shoot she gets to bite the squirell.

I'm 54 and love hunting squirells with dogs like that. When you go from the pellet rifle to the 22 use a single shot fro the first few squirells don't start blasting away its critical the squirrel falls at the FIRST shot.

USE A GOOD SCOPE AND MAKE THE FRIST SHOT COUNT

The pellet rifle makes a great gift for one of you grandkids after this process supervised by you of course.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Is there any way to teach her not to shred it?


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

This topic brought back some found memories!!! I had a Beagle Mix mutt that loved to hunt squirrel and rabbits when I was a kid.She used to tree squirrels like crazy!!!!


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

There are a lot of folks that hunt curs and a lot that hunt feist. It is just a matter of personal preference.

As far as just picking a dog up at the pound, it could work. A lot of people have done that, but your best bet is to get a dog that is selectively bred from good treedog stock. I don't think I would go to the pound to get an adult dog to hunt waterfowl, upland birds, **** or rabbits...Why do that with a squirrel dog? Again, probably just personal preference but there is a better chance you will get a good squirrel dog from dogs being bred to hunt squirrels for generations.

There are many squirrel dog folks in Missouri. My parents are from there (Linn County) and I hunt there quite a bit. My Grandpa Kehr lived in Bagnell, MO when he was a kid before they were flooded out by the dam that created Lake of the Ozarks. You should try and get in touch with the Show Me Cur and Feist Club located in Fulton, MO (near Columbia). They would be able to point you in the right direction. The Missouri State Championships for squirrel dogs (yes, a competition field trial) was held on March 3 in Humphreys, MO. Missouri is one of the best squirrel huntin' states around and part of the "squirrel dog homeland" for sure.

Best of luck and feel free to ask any more questions you might have.

-Marc Gray


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

As far as other training tips such as gun socialization, not tearing up a squirrel (we have not had this problem), etc. There is a great reference book by David Osborn called Squirrel Dog Basics (Treetop Publications). It also has squirrel management, hunting techniques, breed profiles and more. It is a good resource for new and veteran squirrel dog folks.

The website Squirrel Dog Central (http://www.sqdog.com/) is also a good place to ask any question you can think of about squirrel dogs and get answers and browse information posted by squirrel dog enthusiasts across the country. It recently went to subscription and I am told that non-subscribers might be able to see some information but I don't know how much since I became a subscriber when it switched. It is well worth the $10 as the information is updated daily if not multiple times a day because it is a forum too. I have the same username there.

The magazine Full Cry has articles submitted by many squirrel dog hunting clubs across the country as well. It will let you know about any events in your area too.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Oh, for any of you North Central folks:

There is an event on April 14th: The Minnesota Spring Classic in Bigelow, MN. I am going to try and make that.

There is also the Minnesota State Hunt (field trial) in Plainview, MN on April 28th.

These are National Kennel Club sanctioned events and are open to cur and feist only as far as I know. It would be a good chance to see some squirrel dogs if anyone is interested.


----------

